# What can i do with fall seeded field with lots of weeds?



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

So I fall seeded O grass n I got it to deepen think. Came over very patchy and I broadcasted seed on early spring this year. New seedlings are sprouting but major weed completion. Mustard grass and lots of wild onions/garlic. I'm afraid I can't spray anything to new seedlings? What can I do?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You will have to wait it out or lose the new seedlings.....the wild onions are not much of a problem that can be take care of next fall/spring....not sure what mustard grass is tho....I know what wild mustard is....if it is wild mustard, you could wipe it with 2-4d when it gets about 16-18 inches tall. If no access to a wiper, I would bite the bullet and let it go this spring and treat after mowing and again on a regular schedule.

Regards, Mike


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought about brush hogging it in a few weeks once new seedlings start leafing out. N then 20-10-10 n spray her with 2,4D a week or so after new hrowth start?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

No, just stick it out like vol said, I know it's hard, just look the other way!!!


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Should I fertilize the 2-10-40 per my soil sample now or wait? I did the 2ton of lime n fertilizer application late last summer before seeding.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Heres is a photo of the seedlings starting to fill in but as you can see lots of other competion. I had a great kill last summer just o grass didnt take so a lot of weeds came on.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

On our farm waiting would not be. A good option I believe the weeds would ruin the crop.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Yea I think its to late either way. If wat i overr seeded with domt take o will start over in fall. To many weeds to even make hay for 1st cut.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I dont know size of your field and it might be a crazy suggestion, but could you walk fields with solo backpack sprayer and try to hit individual weeds and avoid seedlings? 
I've have a few small fields I did this with and had great results. Didnt take as long as I thought and great exercise. 
I'm going to do this with my best stand to avoid tire ruts.


----------

